# Hello World :)



## paryno (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi! My name is Pary and I'm brand-spanking new to this forum. I've written poetry and short stories but fell off the bandwagon, but I'm here trying to get back on it. I absolutely LOVED writing, it would take me into another world. It's my true passion and I'm here trying to find that again. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone here


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome, *paryno*! I see that you've hit the ground running, so you're already up to the ten post mark, which means that you can start posting your work for feedback. I'll hope to see some of your short stories appearing; we have a contest running right now if you're interested! 8)


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Pary! Recapturing the passion of writing is a great goal!

This is a good forum we've got here, as I'm sure you've seen. We have competitions in fiction, non-fiction and even poetry. They might pique your interest, so I recommend you check them out!

There's also the Mentor Directory. If you're looking for some guidance, don't hesitate to contact!

Also, I see you've already commented on my story. Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 8, 2015)

paryno said:


> Hi! My name is Pary and I'm brand-spanking new to this forum. I've written poetry and short stories but fell off the bandwagon, but I'm here trying to get back on it. I absolutely LOVED writing, it would take me into another world. It's my true passion and I'm here trying to find that again. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone here




Heeey Pary.. welcome to WF!! My name is Julia, and I sssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread.. hope to see you there....


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Pary and welcome! :hi:


----------



## HunterJonson (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello *paryno *


----------



## JustRob (Dec 11, 2015)

Meeting everyone here must entail meeting me, so ... Hi! I've written the odd poem, only odd ones actually, and then there's my novel, which I hardly ever bother to mention here, and that's about it, so after almost a year I'm still not sure just why I'm here, but it's a pretty good place to hang out. That's me then, behind the clocks and probably behind the times as well. 

Enjoy the experience by sharing it.


----------



## Khalid M (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello paryno, nice avatar you got there. Have a good time here!


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 11, 2015)

:hi:


----------



## Hairball (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi! I look forward to seeing your works!

I'm the crazy cat lady here. Don't mind the fleas.....they might go away.

Welcome to the greatest site on the planet! Glad to have you!


----------



## escorial (Dec 13, 2015)

View attachment 10891


----------

